# What is the longest you’ve gone without a ping on DD?



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

ive been sitting in a “hot spot” for over 2 hours now without a single ping. I’m scheduled from 10:30-2 and I’m rea anxious to see if I get paid the $12/hr guarantee at the end of my shift. It’s my first time working this area and it sucks because DD is the only delivery service here. First one I’ve seen that UE doesn’t service.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

I learned in my market that the LAST place I wanted to be when waiting for a delivery was a hot spot. No idea why, but I would always get deliveries from those spots if I was 10 minutes out from them.

At any rate, I abandoned DD, because either their volume was going downhill or I had become persona non grata....I wasn't willing to continue at $9 per hour.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

One hour left and still nothing. That would be some sht if I didn't get the guarantee. Even $12/hr sucks unless u are on UE. I couldn't get on schedule with my usual area so settled for this one damn



PrestonT said:


> I learned in my market that the LAST place I wanted to be when waiting for a delivery was a hot spot. No idea why, but I would always get deliveries from those spots if I was 10 minutes out from them.
> 
> At any rate, I abandoned DD, because either their volume was going downhill or I had become persona non grata....I wasn't willing to continue at $9 per hour.


Damn that bad for u? What are u on now then?


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Back to Uber and Lyft, $16-$20 per hour, not including cash tips, which are decidedly more than I got with DD.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Damn I see u weren’t even on DD that long. I guess it turned to shit after the new pay model


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Ended my dash early at 1:40 and was paid $32 since the guarantee doesn’t start till 11. Better than nothing I guess but man that was brutal


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

PM has been around for longer, and a few merchants like them more than DD.

PM is the 'uber' for delivery.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> PM has been around for longer, and a few merchants like them more than DD.
> 
> PM is the 'uber' for delivery.


PM was actually my first delivery gig. It was good at first but then turned to shit for me. First they got rid of scheduling which meant to many drivers and too little orders. Then they cut the mileage pay which was arguably the best thing about PM. Then I started getting less tips. When I first started I got 70-80% tips. By the time I quit I was lucky to get 50%. I personally prefer DD but maybe things are different now with PM


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

uberboy1212 said:


> PM was actually my first delivery gig. It was good at first but then turned to shit for me. First they got rid of scheduling which meant to many drivers and too little orders. Then they cut the mileage pay which was arguably the best thing about PM. Then I started getting less tips. When I first started I got 70-80% tips. By the time I quit I was lucky to get 50%. I personally prefer DD but maybe things are different now with PM


I still need to get activated for DD. DD is my backup plan.

I made $500, last week, with PM. This will be my third delivery gig. My first gig was in 1993 for 'Wok Spirit' a Chinese place. I ended up as lead driver, and was in charge of training people. The job feels natural to me.

I enjoy delivery way more than rideshare.


----------



## DannyDrives (Sep 10, 2017)

1 hr, but in the mean time I did UE so it wasn’t a complete waste of my time


----------



## TWC (Oct 16, 2017)

I live/work DD in the northern suburbs of Atlanta. I have had some really good days with DD and then days where my experience has been like yours and had little to no activity. The problem with my area is that there are no minimum guarantees, so I can sit there twiddling my thumbs waiting for a ping from DD for an hour and if I never get one, I don't get paid a dime.

I signed up for a Dash the other day and like you, sat right in a "hotspot" for an hour without a single ping. I ended the dash, turned on UE and started making some money. I'm not being help captive by DD for no money. If they can't keep me busy, I'll end the dash.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

TWC said:


> I live/work DD in the northern suburbs of Atlanta. I have had some really good days with DD and then days where my experience has been like yours and had little to no activity. The problem with my area is that there are no minimum guarantees, so I can sit there twiddling my thumbs waiting for a ping from DD for an hour and if I never get one, I don't get paid a dime.
> 
> I signed up for a Dash the other day and like you, sat right in a "hotspot" for an hour without a single ping. I ended the dash, turned on UE and started making some money. I'm not being help captive by DD for no money. If they can't keep me busy, I'll end the dash.


Damn I don't think I could even work DD weekdays without the guarantee. It sucks because DD is the only delivery gig in the area because I could make some good money double dipping with UE. I'm hoping it's just slow since DD is pretty here and hopefully it picks up


----------



## Greenghost2212 (Feb 7, 2017)

Im glad im in Chicago. DD has no shortage of customers here.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

DD is great when it’s busy. They’ve been here about a month now and it’s starting to pick up. When I was working in DC it was always busy even in the mornings. I just got tired of working in the city


----------

